# Black Shirts - Orders Closed



## Chris

*Sevenstring.org Black/Silver shirt group buy.*
"It's about 'effing time, Chris."

This will be up for one week, then I'll be placing the order. After it's placed, depending on the screen printer it will be about two weeks until everything is mailed out.

*Everyone ordering a shirt will automatically get upgraded to Level 1 Contributor status. **

Details here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=donate *

*This is just for black/silver. When this is done, I'll do another shortly for the green/beige.*
Prices:

SM-L: $14.00
XL: $15.00
XXL: $16.00
XXXL: $17.00

*Add $3 for Canada, $5 for overseas shipping to Europe, $10 for Japan/China (ouch).*

Shipping costs are based on the average weight, plus a buck for a big ol' padded envelope. I round up, because the extra quarter here and there will purchase the 12-pack that Drew and I imbibe while labeling and packing them all. 

*Read this part please!*

Paypal address is "paypal [at] sevenstring.org". If you need to snailmail me a check/mo/cash, PM me and I'll hit you with my mailing address.

*Make sure you put your name, forum name, size and address in with the payment comments!* 

I do what I can to match up email addresses with forum names when possible, but it makes things a bazillion times easier for me if you make sure you put something like:

Svend Blackmere
Forum name: MetalKenFan
Size: XL
Quantity: 2

That way I know who you are and can add you to the list and make sure you get the right size and quantity. Otherwise you get a random ss.org discarded item in the mail instead, like my smelly Gym socks, an empty Official Drew Peterson Wine Bottle. 

They look like so:















And are Hanes Beefy-T's. The first batch of these worked out great, and they hold up really well after multiple washes. 

It'll probably be a couple of weeks after this batch ships before I go for the greens, because I have a bit of travel coming up, so keep that in mind if you're wanting to sport the sexy ss.org logo to impress your friends, confound your enemies and woo swimsuit models all over the world.

*Please keep this thread spam-free, and post up one message that you've paid with your sizes and quantity ordered.*

I'll update the list as often as possible. 

*The list is now in this thread, please doublecheck to make sure your entry is correct: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25236*


----------



## Steve

I'm in..... 1 - XXL


----------



## Rick

2 2XL for me.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

hey chris, i just sent ya payment for 1 shirt


----------



## darren

Just ordered 1 medium.


----------



## Leon

Size: M
Quantity: 1

payment pending i get a PM back from Drew


----------



## Popsyche

1 please. So big that I can put 3 poles in it and find clowns and elephants in there!  (XXXL) 

Thanks again for this, Chris!


----------



## TripleFan

Count me in for one.
Size: M


----------



## D-EJ915

1 Small ...

I'm gonna PM you my address again bc paypal made it all weird


----------



## Ryan

size Large
payment's sent, broccoli-cock. 

\o/


----------



## ajdehoogh

Just order 2 xl's sir.


----------



## Berger

Ok just sent my money. I'm cool with an XL this time, but if you can get an xlt for the green I'd be all for it

-Berger


----------



## scott from _actual time_

ordered one XXL.


----------



## Desecrated

I made an order. i hope it gets to you.


----------



## Chris

Desecrated said:


> I made an order. i hope it gets to you.



Gotcha, and made a special note to make sure I ship to the correct address.


----------



## XEN

Payment sent for 1 XXL.

Thanks man!


----------



## Durero

Payment sent for 1 XL


----------



## AVH

Payment sent for 1 L Chris.


----------



## g3rmanium

Payment sent for 1 L.


----------



## Lozek

Payment sent for 1 medium


----------



## Chris

Updated.


----------



## Plaschkes

Just paid for one XL.

Pretty sure to say it'll be the only one in israel.


----------



## Hexer

WOAH!!! not been here for a few days and nearly missed it. am I still in?

I'd take one in XL

and I'll send you a PM right after this post is done Chris


----------



## telecaster90

My dad's making the payment, but he's ordering 1 Medium for me. I'll send you a PM with his email, Chris.


----------



## Jarrett

XL x 2, payment sent


----------



## telecaster90

Yeah, put me down for a medium. He sent the payment.


----------



## Alex-D33

Yes count me in for two black ones (large pleas) 
pretty cool shirts Chris and not expensive at all !!!

payment tomorrow not latter than 7.00 pm ( Montreal time )


----------



## Digital Black

Ordered 1 xxxl.


----------



## Adamh1331

Ill take a green/beige one when they are available 

i have enough black shirts


----------



## technomancer

2 x XL

And I'll get a green one when they're available as well... you can never have too many cool t-shirts


----------



## g3rmanium

Adamh1331 said:


> i have enough black shirts



That's impossible.


----------



## nitelightboy

2 XL's please. I'll paypal ya this afternoon


----------



## metalfiend666

Payment sent for one XL shirt.
Real name: James Cater


----------



## AVH

I didn't see my name there, did you not get my payment, Chris? I Paypal'd it and it said it was sent.  I want to make sure I don't miss out on one of these babies.


----------



## Chris

I got it. I'll update the list again tonight when I get home from work.  

(Contrary to popular belief, I occasionally do other things than surf the site. Sometimes.  )


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

well, i'll have one definately. Will do the dirty and all that later on.


----------



## kmanick

I'm in for one XL
payment sent!


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

I'm in for one XL, payment will be sent when I get home from work tonight, I'll post when it's sent btw.

i'll be in line for a green/beige when they're ready hehe.


----------



## eaeolian

In for an XL, when Noodles gets around to paying me what he owes me.


----------



## Chris

Updated. I'm running on 3 hours of sleep and I've been up for 16 hours, so if I missed you, yell at me and I'll correct it.


----------



## Drache713

Payment sent for one in M.


----------



## Chris

Updated.

And a small change, everyone that buys in for a shirt will be bumped up to Level 1 Contrubitor. 

So you get this stuff too.

If I missed you, let me know.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

paid....1, XL


----------



## Chris

Leon, I need your size.


----------



## eaeolian

Cash sent for mine.


----------



## Leon

Chris said:


> Leon, I need your size.



Medium, thanks!


----------



## Rick

Just placed my order, Chris.


----------



## Rick

Did I do it right, Chris? Still a Paypal noob.


----------



## Shorty

Order placed, gonna rock out the UK in my new killer T 

Schweet!


----------



## god9

Sent my payment man..

My moms name appeared on the paypal shipment, shes the one who really wants the shirt...


----------



## Chris

Updated.  If you paypal'd me a payment, double check that you are there and your size is correct.

Those of you snail-mailing it, I'll add you as soon as I get it.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

order, paid up, all done.


----------



## Jarrett

Did the paypal thing, but not on the list, sent you a pm yesterday.


----------



## Hexer

$s will be snailing your way tomorrow, Chris


----------



## Chris

Updated, gotcha Jarrett.


----------



## Jarrett




----------



## Ibanez_Dave

Payment sent for 1 Large. Thanks for finally making these available!


----------



## Samer

Chris i want one XL one, payment will be sent tomorrow via pay pal. 

Thanks Chris


----------



## JPMDan

Paid for 2 shirts

1 medium 1 XL


----------



## thrill74

Hey Chris, I just PP for 2 XXL's. It wouldn't let me put any info in though


----------



## Leec

Just ordered and sent payment


----------



## Dive-Baum

Hey Chris...I'll get my order in tonight. XXL


----------



## Hexer

payment sent for 1 XL


----------



## eaeolian

PayPal'd you for Lord Gerbulia's L shirt...


----------



## Chris

eaeolian said:


> PayPal'd you for Lord Gerbulia's L shirt...



I'll be sure to rub it across my post-treadmill-taint. 


[action=Chris]will update the list when he gets home tonight.[/action]


----------



## Rick

Chris said:


> I'll be sure to rub it across my post-treadmill-taint.
> 
> 
> [action=Chris]will update the list when he gets home tonight.[/action]


----------



## Benzesp

Yea Boyeeeee, 
PayPizzled foe shizzle..
1-MED/non portly ordered
MUCH THANX


----------



## Chris

*Today is the last day for orders!*

I'll update the list again tonight with those that have sent in paypal and aren't up there. If you mailed me a check, please PM me so I can include you. I want to place the order on Monday!


----------



## Popsyche

Add a small in for me. That "wiping up the taint" comment gave me an idea!


----------



## Chris

Popsyche said:


> Add a small in for me. That "wiping up the taint" comment gave me an idea!



Are you serious?

If not, please don't do that, it's a logistics nightmare as it is.


----------



## metalfiend666

Can I be a pain in the arse and change my shirt size to L please? I put on one of my Hard Rock Cafe shirts that's a US XL last night and it's fucking huge.


----------



## Popsyche

Chris said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> If not, please don't do that, it's a logistics nightmare as it is.



Yeah I'm serious! Paypal scent... ah...sent!


----------



## Shikaru

Payment sent for 1 XL 

Although reading James' comment above, I'm hoping it's not too huge now 

Edit: PM sent about size change.


----------



## Ryan

Yah, If you're from Europe and you wear an XL, you should probably order a US L.


----------



## Benzesp

Americans! the fattest people on the planet ! They even make our colthes in diffrent sizes so we dont get a complex. That means I'm a true large? ..I have the sudden urge to purge and take ExLax.


----------



## Leec

So if US XL = UK L does US L = UK M? If so, I'd better change my order to M. Help!


----------



## Chris

As a heads up, I won't be updating the list until tomorrow afternoon. I'm away from my email and don't want to edit the list until I have everyone's mailing address safely in my big list o' shirts.


----------



## Chris

metalfiend666 said:


> Can I be a pain in the arse and change my shirt size to L please? I put on one of my Hard Rock Cafe shirts that's a US XL last night and it's fucking huge.



PM me if you need to make a size change.


----------



## AngelVivaldi

Im in! Payment sent from paypal address -> [email protected]

1-Small. 

I'm a little guy.. no cracks!


----------



## crazy_cree

Just got 2 mediums


----------



## Hexer

fuck, should probably change my order to L then, too....


----------



## Chris

No problem.

I'll be updating the list tonight when I get back from dinner, and will wait until Tuesday to place the final order. If you're on the list right now, please double-check your size. I haven't edited it yet for the PM's I've got so far regarding size changes.


----------



## Chris

Orders are closed now, btw.


----------



## Chris

metalfiend666 said:


> Can I be a pain in the arse and change my shirt size to L please? I put on one of my Hard Rock Cafe shirts that's a US XL last night and it's fucking huge.



Done.


----------



## Chris

Official/final list here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25236


----------

